# vlc-download.com



## Raymes (6 Januar 2009)

Hi wies aussieht bin ich gerade wie viele andere hier "reingelegt" worden.

Und zwar von dieser seite ACHTUNG:
[noparse]http://www.vlc-download.com/Open-Office/?type=suche&keyword=open%20office[/noparse]

und zwar wollte ich mir open office runter laden, was ja bekanntermasen kostenlos ist.

War halt tottal übermüdet und wollte noch was für mein studium machen.
Das problem ich hab gleich 2 mal auf den button absenden gedrückt weil ich keine email bekommen habe.  Ich hab mir jetzt auch hier durch gelesen wie ich jetzt vortfahren soll nur sind bei mir noch ein paar fragen offen geblieben.

Und zwar wird bei dieser seite ja am rand darauf hingewiesen das die kosten anfallen, also nicht gerade klein.

Wovon der hilfe text ja ausgeht.

Zu dem hab ich den hacken gesetzt das ich auf das Wiederrufungsrecht verzichte (ist das überhaupt zulässig?).

Soll ich jetzt warten bis ich eine email von der Ominösen seite bekommen? Oder doch direkt einen Wiederruf aufsetzen. 
Oder soll ich warten bis eine rechnung kommt und dann schreiben das ich so einen Vertrag niemals abgeschlossen habe und das es jemand anderes unter meinem namen getan hat?

Ich wäre über hilfe wirklich dankbar 

mfg Raymes


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*

Titel editiert. openoffice hat absolut nichts  mit dieser Seite  zu tun.

Die Masche ist genau dieselbe  wie bei 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html

und 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html

bei Eingabe in Google von openoffice erscheint oben auf der Seite  dieser Link, 
*bei dem es sich um Werbung handelt! *( gelb hinterlegt ) 


> OpenOffice 3 Download DE
> OpenOffice.vlc-Download.com      die neue OpenOffice 3 Version als Download - schnell & sicher!



der richtige Treffer steht darunter  
de: OpenOffice.org: Startseite (deutsch)


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*



Raymes schrieb:


> Ich wäre über hilfe wirklich dankbar



Alle notwendigen Infos stehen  unter den Links  über deinem Posting. Einfach lesen, schauen  und  entspannen


----------



## Raymes (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*

ja die hab ich mir soweit schon durch gelesen. Aber da steht halt nirgend wo was von wegen was passiert wenn man ankreuzt das man auf sein wiederrufsrecht verzichtet. Zu dem werden auf die kosten verhältniss mässig groß hingewiesen.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*



Raymes schrieb:


> Zu dem werden auf die kosten verhältniss mässig groß hingewiesen.


Was verstehst du unter verhältnismäßig groß? Diese Form der  "Sichtbarkeit"
 wurde schon bei andern Betreibern als völlig unzureichend gerügt.
Ob die Startseite immer so aussieht, ist ebenfalls ungewiss- 
Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Der Betreiber ist übrigens ein mehr als bekannter "Stammkunde " im Forum


> Content Services Ltd.
> Mundenheimer Straße 70
> 68219 Mannheim


----------



## wahlhesse (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*

Mal im Ernst, wer sieht den Kostenhinweis bei der Anmeldung?
Niemand würde Freeware freiwillig aus einer Quelle laden, welche kostenpflichtig ist.
Die Anmeldung kann man übrigens nicht erfolgreich abschliessen, wenn man den Haken nicht setzt.

Auch hat die Verbraucherzentrale versucht, das Unternehmen abzumahnen. Erfolglos, da keine zustellfähige Anschrift. Warum soll man sich dann noch Gedanken um so ein "virtuelles Unternehmen" machen?

Hier anhören: YouTube - Opendownload, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke

Im übrigen gibt es bereits einen ellenlangen Thread zum Thema, in welchem alle Fragen mehrfach beantwortet wurden. Dieser wurde allerdings wegen wiederkehrender Fragen geschlossen. Dem Thread hier wird sicherlich bald ähnliches widerfahren 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Raymes (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*

ok dann danke ich euch allen schonmal, ziemlich nervige sache das ganze. Man hört zwar immer im tv davon denkt aber nicht das sowas einem selbst passieren könnte. Zu dem wenn man selber wirtschaftsinformatik student ist


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: vlc-download.com*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Dem Thread hier wird sicherlich bald ähnliches widerfahren


so ist es


----------

